# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Programet e Microsoft Office 2003 tani dhe ne gjuhen shqipe

## alditirona

TIRANE (17 Mars)-Versioni shqip i Microsoft Office 2003, eshte bere publik sot nga Ministri i Puneve Publike dhe Telekomunikacionit, Lulzim Basha dhe Kryetari i Microsoft-it per Europen Juglindore, Goran Radman. Ky  publikim i paketes  se faqes se Microsoft Office 2003 eshte ne ndihme te te gjithe atyre qe nuk mund ta perdornin me pare  kete teknologji per shkak te barrierave te gjuhes. Ky version ne gjuhen shqipe do te lejoje perdoruesit te editojne tekste dhe grafike me me shume lehtesi e te kontrollojne e-mail-in dhe axhenden e takimeve.

Kontrolluesi i gabimeve drejtshkrimore, i bazuar ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe, eshte nje pjese integrale e paketes se aplikacionit. Sipas Ministrit Basha, ky eshte hapi i pare i bashkepunimit midis kompanise Microsoft dhe Qeverise shqiptare, qe do te pasohet  me sigurimin e programeve te tjera". Ndersa perfaqesuesi i Microsoft, Radman, tha se " publikimi ne versionin shqip te Microsoft Office 2003 eshte realizuar ne perputhje me planin e investimeve ne rajon.  *NEWS24*

----------


## Kam Kellefi

Sipas lajmit ky program eshte ne dispozicion falas,
 Ku mund te ngarkohet ky program ???????  Faleminderit

----------


## alditirona

Kompania e Bill Gates, “Microsoft”, së shpejti në Shqipëri si investitore. Flet për “Shekullin”, drejtuesi i lartë i Microsoftit që gjendet në Tiranë, Goran Radman. Sot do të lançojë programin e famshëm kompjuterik XP në gjuhën shqipe

Microsoft: Welcome! Me program në gjuhën shqipe

TIRANË – Programi më popullor në botë sillet nga “Microsoft” edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Bëhet fjalë për lançimin e “Microsoft Office XP”, që është softi më i përdorur në botë sa i përket kompjuterit dhe që, megjithëse ekziston tashmë në të gjitha gjuhët e rajonit, në shqip vjen për herë të parë. Me një çmim prej 750 dollarësh, këtë paketë që përmban të gjitha llojet e programeve për të shkruar dhe për të ndërtuar programe të tjera, mund ta kemi më në fund edhe në gjuhën shqipe. Ky është lajmi që sjell Goran Radman, drejtor i Microsoftit për Evropën Juglindore në Tiranë, ku ka pasur takime zyrtare dhe biznesi, ndërsa sot, pas një konference për shtyp, do të takojë edhe kryeministrin Berisha.
Por duket se lançimi i këtij programi është vetëm guri i parë i provës për kompaninë e madhe Microsoft në Shqipëri. Pas një vonese të gjatë, ndërsa e ka shtrirë tregun e tij në të gjitha vendet tona fqinje, Bill Gates ka vendosur të investojë në Shqipëri teknologji nga më të përparuarat. “Do të na duhen 3-5 vjet që tregu shqiptar të jetë po aq fitimprurës sa edhe të tjerët. Ky është një proces që do të nisë me ekspertizën teknike dhe Microsoftit do t’i duhet të trajnojë qindra njerëz në Shqipëri. Do të na duhet kohë gjithashtu që të arrijmë një marrëveshje përfundimtare, megjithëse Microsoft është i vendosur të futet në tregun shqiptar dhe unë jam i lumtur të konfirmoj që ne këtë proces e kemi filluar. Pjesa tjetër i takon qeverisë, se sa shpejt do të ecë ajo në këtë drejtim. Ne kemi nevojë që qeveria të mbrojë të drejtat tona në Shqipëri”, - thotë për gazetën “Shekulli”, drejtuesi i lartë i Microsoftit për Evropën Junglindore, Goran Radman.
Teknologjia që Microsoft është i gatshëm të sjellë në Shqipëri, pritet t’i shërbejë edhe qeverisë për të ulur kostot dhe që shërbimet e saj për qytetarët e vet të bëhen më të efekteshëm, megjithëse, së pari, asaj do t’i duhet që këtej e tutje të blejë vetëm programe të licencuara, në mënyrë që edhe ky treg të funksionojë sipas rregullave. Por Microsoft është i ndërgjegjshëm që beteja është e vështirë, pasi 80% e atyre që përdorin programe kompjuterike në Shqipëri e bëjnë këtë gjë pa licencë. “Nga ana tjetër, me anë të teknologjive tona të reja, çdo lloj shërbimi bëhet më i lehtë që nga dhënia e licencës për makinën, dhënia e certifikatave deri te pagimi i taksave etj. Do të mund të shpenzohet shumë më pak kohë për të marrë shërbime nga administrata shtetërore. Microsoft është i gatshëm ta ofrojë këtë teknologji”, - shpjegon drejtuesi i kompanisë që i ka shtirë sistemet e veta në 90% të mikrokompjuterëve në të gjithë botën.
Ndërsa kompjuterizimi i shkollave është një nga premtimet elektorale të cilit Berisha i ka mëshuar më fort në fushatën e korrikut, duket se marrëveshja e qeverisë me Microsoftin do të jetë rruga për ta mbajtur këtë premtim. Problemi kryesor në Shqipëri, sipas “Microsoft”, është ai i ligjërimit të programeve, funksionimi me licenca, gjë që deri tani nuk ndodh. E parë si një kompani e shtrenjtë, problem për qeverinë shqiptare dhe për tregun këtu mund të jetë çështja e çmimeve që, sipas drejtuesit kroat në “Microsoft”, nuk mund të jenë të ndryshme nga ato të vendeve të tjera, edhe pse fuqia blerëse në Shqipëri mund të jetë më e vogël. Hapja e një zyre të Microsoftit në Tiranë, por edhe ajo e një qendre kërkimore janë projekte të tjera të Microsoftit për Shqipërinë.

Microsoft: Shqipëria, treg i varfër kompjuterik
Sipas treguesve të tregut, Microsoft ka konstatuar se tregu shqiptar i kompjuterëve është më pak i zhvilluari në Evropën Juglindore. Sipas Radman, numri i blerjeve të kompjuterëve shkon nga 12-17 mijë në vit, ndërkohë që në Maqedoni, për shembull, është pesë herë më i lartë. Kjo do të thotë se përdorimi i teknologjisë së informacionit është shumë i ulët dhe se industria e teknologjisë së informacionit është ende e pazhvilluar. Nuk ka, për shembull, kompani që dizenjojnë programe.

Microsoft: Perspektiva që shohim në Shqipëri
Megjithatë, Microsoft ka hetuar edhe të dhëna pozitive në tregun teknologjik. “Kështu, për shembull, tregu i telefonisë është shumë i egër dhe përdoruesit të shumtë. Ka një perspektivë, pasi janë të shumtë ata që studiojnë informatikë, matematikë dhe shkenca. Do të na pëlqente të hapnim një qendër të teknologjive të reja në Shqipëri, një lloj parku teknologjie. Një ide tjetër është hapja e një rrjeti (network) mes shqiptarëve të diasporës dhe kompanive lokale në Shqipëri për transportimin e njohurive”, - përshkruan Goran Radman perspektivën që sheh Microsoft në Shqipëri.

Microsoft: Shqiptarët, sa të ftohtë me kompjuterët!
Edukimi me teknologjinë e informacionit është, sipas drejtorit të Evropës Juglindore për Microsoftin, rruga kryesore për t’i afruar shqiptarët më tepër me kompjuterin dhe teknologjitë e së ardhmes. “Interneti duhet të jetë i disponueshëm në të gjitha shkollat, ndërkohë që ne dimë që nëpër shkolla nuk ka ende as kompjuterë. Qeveria duhet t’i motivojë njerëzit që të blejnë kompjuterë, për shembull, duke reduktuar taksat. Deri tani duket se ka vetëm përpjekje individuale”. Sipas Radman, bashkëpunimi i universiteteve dhe bashkive do të ishte i domosdoshëm për përhapjen e teknologjive të reja kompjuterike në Shqipëri.

Microsoft: Pirateria e programeve, na dekurajon
Sipas Radman, qeveria duhet ta marrë seriozisht zhvillimin me teknologji kompjuterike, ashtu si edhe nismën e licencimit. “Problemi më i madh që na dekurajon në lidhje me investimin në Shqipëri është se tregu nuk është i rregulluar dhe produktet shiten në mënyrë pirate. Dëmi më i madh në këtë aspekt është se teknologjia e informacionit mbetet e pazhvilluar. Një pirat mund të fitojë, por kur klienti e merr produktin pa licencë, dekurajohet, për shembull, ai inxhinieri shqiptar i kompjuterëve që ka shpenzuar vite studimi për të nxjerrë një program dhe të nesërmen mund ta gjejë falas në treg. Ndërkohë që edhe qeveria, nëse programet shiten ligjërisht, merr të ardhura në taksa dhe nxjerr mjaft përfitime”, - shprehet Radman.

Kush është Goran Radman?
Përfaqësuesi i lartë i Microsoftit në Tiranë
Në rolin e tij si drejtor i Microsoftit për Evropën Juglindore, Goran Radman, nga Kroacia, punon me komunitetet institucionale dhe politike për të ndërtuar marrëdhënie strategjike. Ai ka ardhur në Shqipëri për të linçuar programin XP në gjuhën shqipe dhe për të konfirmuar hapjen e procesit për investime teknologjike të Microsoft në Shqipëri. Punon pranë Microsoftit që nga 1996, në fillim si menaxher i përgjithshëm i Microsoftit për Kroacinë, mandej mori përgjegjësi në rajonin e Adriatikut. Tani merret me vendosjen e marrëdhënieve strategjike dhe të biznesit në Evropën Juglindore.

----------


## Miremengjes

Pershendetje

Une kam Office 2003 i bera nje azhurnim ne sp2 dhe provova te instaloja paketen e gjuhes shqipe qe e mora nga sajti i tyre ... por me thoshte product not found ... dmth nuk arrita ta instaloja sepse nuk e pranonte ....

Ata qe e kane provouar te na lene ndonje mesazh per menyren se si kane arritur ta instalojne azhurnimin ...

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Davius

Mendoj se per te instaluar duhet te keshe Windows te licensuar, jo kopje pirate.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Edhe pirate mund ta instalosh, e instalova te nje qender inteneti ktu afer shpise, dhe u instalua pa probleme ne 11 kompjuterat qe ka interneti.

Po te ishte instalimi i XP shqip vetem ne kopjet e blera, vetem sa jane lodhur kot perkthyesit se ne shqiperi 100% e kompj punojne me XP pirate

----------


## qoska

A nuk eshte ky prjekti i bere nga gjuha-shqipe.com qe reklamohet kaq shume per ti dhene qeverise "imazh te mire". 

Une e ndoqa ne mediat shqiptare kete problem dhe s'kishte asgje konstruktive dhe flitej per gjera fiktive pa projekte konkrete. Sidomos ajo qe do te na kushtoje me shume neve implementimi i teknologjise Microsoft ne Shqiperi. 
E them kete pasi ne taksapaguesit e vuajme barren qe qeveria jone te na sherbeje me shpejte me "tekonologjite qe do na ofroje Microsoft"(nje bllof i papare).

Nejse shpresojme per mire!

----------


## c69

dhe?

ekziston apo jo MO 2003 edhe shqip ?
ku mund te gjendet dhe installohet pa problem ?
pershendetje

----------


## teniolteni

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Une sapo e bera nje gje te tille dhe ishte pak e sikletshme per rradhitjen e punes gjate instalimit.  Ishte vertete nje gje e mbrekullueshme nqs do ta kishit ne Shqip kater programet e meposhtme:

Microsoft Office Word 2003

Microsoft Office Outlook® 2003

Microsoft Office PowerPoint® 2003

Microsoft Office Excel 2003

Kërkesat e sistemit
Sisteme operative të mbështetur: Windows XP Service Pack 2
kërkohet softuer : versioni anglisht (i SHBA-ve) i ç’do edicioni të Office 2003 —për shembull, Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 ose Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003 — ose versioni anglisht (i SHBA-ve) i një programi individual të Office 2003, e cila e mbështet Office 2003 ndërfaqen e pakos në Shqip (Shqipëri) — Excel 2003, Outlook 2003, PowerPoint 2003, ose Word 2003. 



Ky eshte linku i pare qe shkarkohet ne kompiuterin tuaj, ne nje follder te veçante.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=sq 

Emri i filet qe do te merrni per te shkarkuar eshte ky: LIP.EXE  mbasi te shkarkoni kete,  do rendis edhe nje link ku do te merrni dy filet e tjere per te shkarkuar, mbani mend jane ne fund te faqes, e theksoj edhe njehere jane ne fund te faqes qe do te hapni me linkun, qe une ju referova ketu!


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=sq

Me konkretishte do te shkarkoni keto dy file:

LIP2003SP2-KB887617-Client-ALB.exe     975 KB

LIP2003SP2-KB887617-FullFile-ALB.exe    5.7 MB

Mbasi te keni marre keto tri file nga keto linçe  do ti instaloni sipas rradhes. 

Me pas do te veproni keshtu per te aktivizuar, ate qe instaluat ne kete menyre:

Fillimisht do te mbyllni te gjitha programet qe keni te hapura, me pas do te shkoni tek Start/Microsoft Office/Microsoft Office Tools/Microsoft Office 2003 Language Settings, deri ketu besoj se jam i qarte! 

Mbasi te keni vepruar ne kete menyre do tu hapet nje dritare ku ka gjithsej, tre nendritare ne trupin e vet.  2 dritaret e para jane te rendesishmet, kurse e fundit eshte thjeshte pa vlere ne kete drejtim

Ne dritaren e pare shkruhet: 

User Interface and Help  ne pamjen e 1 te kesaj nendritareje, shkruhet (Display OFFICE 2003 in..... ju ketu do te hapni kutizen dhe do te zgjidhni gjuhen Shqipe., kurse ne kutizen e dyte te po kesaj dritare do te hapni kutizen diagoluese dhe do te zgjidhni (same as Menu as Dialoges) kjo ishte pune e pare ne dritaren e pare.


Ne dritare e dytë ka kete emer Enale Languages

Mbasi te keni hyre ne dritaren e  dyte, do tu shfaqen dy kutia diagoluese dhe dy dritare, ku njera ka shine, e tjetra nuk ka shine. 
Ne kutine e pare ku lexon (All script) nuk do te levizet opsioni, kurse ne dritaren ku ka shine, do te zgjidhni gjuhen Shqipe dhe do ta shtoni nepermjet komandes Add qe eshte nepermjet dy dritareve, qe njera ka shine e tjetra qe nuk ka shine, deri ketu jemi ne rregull besoj, me pas ne kutine e fundit qe thuhet Choose the Language that difenes deafult behavior in Microsoft office applications, do te zgjidhni Albania.

Kjo eshte e gjitha dhe shpresoj qe t'ju ndihmoj me shpjegimin qe kam bere, nuk e di nese jam i sakte ne shpjegim, por mund te me pyesni dhe shpresoj t'u ndihmoj dhe nderkohe te zbaviteni ne gjuhen shqipe.

Ky eshte nje projekt real dhe ne te ardhmen Shqipja do te kete perparesi ne gjuhen elektronike per programe te tjera! Ju lutem merruni me çeshtje reale dhe jo me fjale boshe qe mund te shkaktoje shgenjim per te tjeret qe nuk kane informacion.

Zoti e bekofte Bill Gates per ndihmen qe na jep dhe akoma me shume qe jane pa leke.

Ju pershendes te gjitheve

----------


## dielli i verdh

dielli i verdh pyet nëse din kush cd key për: 
                                                              Compaq Operating System
                                                        Microsoft windows XP Home SP1

----------


## helios

> Zoti e bekofte Bill Gates per ndihmen qe na jep dhe akoma me shume qe jane pa leke.


Zoti e bekoftë kompjuterin tënd dhe të tërë atyre që do ndjekin shembullin tënd më sipër!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## qoska

E papare sa shume na do ky Bill Gate's neve. Aq shume na do sa kur negocion me qeverine tone i ve asaj kushte dhe s'ndodh e kunderta.

Nejse nje gje qe po mendoja sot ishte nese tregu shqiptar behet me standartet evropiane persa i perket teknologjise se kompjuterave, dmth eleminon piraterine, duke e lidhur me disa deklarata per mos terheqe nga tregu shqiptar i kompanive te medha rezultoi qe do behet me pak atraktiv pasi shitjet do te ulen per shkak te kostos qe do te rritet.
Me tutje pastaj mendova eshte me mire te cosh internetin ne te gjithe shkollat shqiptare apo ne te gjithe shtepite shqiptare, per me teper duhet te ishte ky nje prioritet perpara se te reklamojme teknologji qe nuk funksionojne ose me mire nuk permiresojne gje pa kete infrastrukture.

Dhe si gjithmone rezultati qe me doli ishte fatkeqesia qe kemi ne shqiptaret, qe i bejme punet pa i menduar se cfare efekti do te kene.

Gjithsesi me behet qejfi qe personi me i pasur ne bote do te rrise fitimet e tij duke patur dhe Shqiperine ne listat kontabile te tij.

----------


## Rrjeti

Një Refleksion ndaj faqes së Microsoftit në Gjuhën Shqipe;Pajtohem plotësisht me përkthimin e faqes së Microsoftit në gjuhën tonë por nuk e kuptoj asesi pse e kanë vënë në kllapa pas fjalës Shqip (Shqipëri)http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=sq 
Mos pandehin këta far burra se shqipja flitet vetëm në Shqipërinë aktuale apo aludojnë në ndonjë shqipe të vecantë....Gjuha shqipe është gjuha e të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe NÊSE mundohen të bëjnë përcarje me këto provokime primitive le ta dijë qysh prej tani se do të mbarojnë si *Esat Pasha Toptani*.

----------


## afro-crack

Te jam mirnjohes per kete sqrim teniolteni.
Shpresoj se do te kete sukses

----------

